

Anssi Vanjoki says using Android is like peeing in your pants for warmth - lotusleaf1987
http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/21/ce-oh-no-he-didnt-anssi-vanjoki-says-using-android-is-like-pe/

======
wccrawford
And using a Nokia phone is like doing nothing at all for warmth?

Where does he really expect that comment to go? Android (and iPhone) have a
TON of apps out there. Until I bought my Android, I didn't even realize Nokia
-made- 'smart phones'. I thought they were all just phones that could run some
really crappy apps. (I even owned a couple... And hated them.)

Nokia's going to have to do more than trash talk if they want in the
smartphone market.

------
devmonk
This smells of desperation more than pee.

